# Short Shifter



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

Does anybody make one for a 84 300zx, cause I found info from another Z site that showed how to do it for a 87-89 using an OBX for a 240sx any help would be appreciated here is the site http://www.redz31.com/pages/shortthrow.html


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

84 is a different trans than the late 87-89s turbo cars, which used the FS5R30A as found in the next generation TT cars. The 84-86 turbo uses the Borg-Warner T5 trans, similar as to what can be found in Mustangs and Camaros of the same time period. The 84-up Non turbo uses the same transmission as the 240SX, and can use whatever shifter mod parts it can. So, if you have the non-turbo, it will work.


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

so i could get one for a 84 240sx and just mod it a little to work?


----------



## Alchemy (Dec 9, 2004)

there is no such thing as an 84 240sx . 89 was the 1st year


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Alchemy said:


> there is no such thing as an 84 240sx . 89 was the 1st year


 True, but any shifter mods should still work. It's the same transmission number.


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

so an 89 shifter for a 240sx should work for an 84 300zx with a little modification of course let me know. thanks


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

No need... if you want a shorter shifter, heat the "fat part" of the shift lever with a propane torch, and pull the top part off. you get this....

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/T66Z31/105-0595_IMG.jpg

Bad pic, but it's short as hell. works good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> No need... if you want a shorter shifter, heat the "fat part" of the shift lever with a propane torch, and pull the top part off. you get this....
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/T66Z31/105-0595_IMG.jpg
> 
> Bad pic, but it's short as hell. works good.


That's not a true short throw shifter, though. A true short throw shifter also moves the fulcrum point underneath to shorten distance traveled. Shortening the upper portion can make it a lot more notchy. It's his choice, though.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Zen31ZR said:


> That's not a true short throw shifter, though. A true short throw shifter also moves the fulcrum point underneath to shorten distance traveled. Shortening the upper portion can make it a lot more notchy. It's his choice, though.


My thoughts too... I want a short throw, not a short shifter. I'm going to get two Short throws for the '89 SX, and put one in the Z and One in the S13. Hehe, group buy with myself? Besides, If only get rid of the length it'll still have the same sloppy engagement. I'm loathsome towards my shifter right now. A new shifter is top on my mod list. Quick Question though. (probably should have seached first though... oh well) Does anyone know if it's possible to get rid of the Hydrolic clutch? I HATE Hydraulic clutches with a passion. Anyone?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> My thoughts too... I want a short throw, not a short shifter. I'm going to get two Short throws for the '89 SX, and put one in the Z and One in the S13. Hehe, group buy with myself? Besides, If only get rid of the length it'll still have the same sloppy engagement. I'm loathsome towards my shifter right now. A new shifter is top on my mod list. Quick Question though. (probably should have seached first though... oh well) Does anyone know if it's possible to get rid of the Hydrolic clutch? I HATE Hydraulic clutches with a passion. Anyone?


Why is it that you hate hydraulic clutches. They are hydraulic because cable wear and stretch can be an issue. Smaller low torque engine(such as an older Honda 1.5) don't have a very strong clutch, so cable wear wasn't an issue. The one on the Z31 is about 3-4x stronger or more, and consequently requires more pressure to release. A hydraulic system can provide that pressure fairly trouble free. 
The problem is, is that most people think a hydraulic clutch system is bled just like a brake system, and they are wrong. To get air bubbles out, sure, the same method can be used, but clutch systems have residual pressure that must be restored, otherwise you get problems like very low pedal or sponginess, or the clutch won't work at all.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

I just like the simplicity involvolved with a cable activated clutch. Hydro's often become trouble spots and become slippy, then are more difficult to fix than standard clutches. JMO. Especially since mine is so slippy. It's like the Clutch decideds when to release on it's own. Just annoying. Especially when you are used to regular clutches.


----------

